
Ask HN: What project can I start in my free time to make some side-cash? - redxblood
Im currently working no more than 6-7 hours per day, which leaves me with a lot of free time during the evenings.<p>What kind of side project could I start to make some extra money?
======
baccredited
Learn how to invest your surplus dollars and start saving for financial
independence. A simple Warren Buffet blessed approach is 90% VOO and 10% BND.
Save 25 times your annual spending and never work again. Think of your extra
dollars as employees and put them to work for you.

[http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/01/13/the-shockingly-
sim...](http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/01/13/the-shockingly-simple-math-
behind-early-retirement/)

~~~
vdnkh
Do you have any good guides for beginner investing? I save most of my salary
but have no idea where to get started with investing.

~~~
ptr_void
I'd advice against that, I don't think stock market is for beginners unless
you are into gambling.

Here's a good set of lessons, something that will give you enough info to know
why you shouldn't put money into stock market:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLK78nVl6dRdUemHszve34...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLK78nVl6dRdUemHszve34n0eb190K6FS8)

~~~
ShinyCyril
Playing the stock market is just one facet of investing, and a widely-
discouraged one at that (e.g. market timing). Long-term investments favour
index trackers so that you can gain from the performance of the market as a
whole.

~~~
ptr_void
I've also heard: there shouldn't be any grantee for market as a whole to go
up.

------
gesman
Build something to solve _your own problem_.

Last time i did (wrote real time data backup and mirroring tool) - it brought
about $200k in "side cash" :)

~~~
pshendry
Your own problems as a programmer tend to be shared by other people who are
equally motivated to—and capable of—solving them. By picking a programmer's
problem, you're picking an oversaturated market.

If the goal is really to make a reliable profit, then you should specifically
look for problems programmers _don 't_ relate to. Make something for parents,
old folks, hikers, knitting clubs, etc. They may not be as avid software
consumers as programmers, but when you service is the first solution they've
found, it's an easy sell.

~~~
a1exyz
Interesting. Ive run into this issue before. How do you get around it? I am
not a parent, old person, hiker or knitter (a generalization but you know what
I mean). Thus how can I solve their problems and solve my own problems at the
same time?

Basically is there a way around this inconvenient truth?

~~~
Jtsummers
What hobbies, activities, or interests do you have?

What problems do those near you have?

Maybe your "problem" is that you don't know tech stack X very well. You're a
competent (or good) programmer, you can come up with something good but need a
motivator to further develop that skillset.

------
tmaly
There are tons of opportunities out there. Checkout indiehackers.com for some
ideas. OppsDaily newsletter is another good one. They send out daily problems
that people are willing to pay for.

------
austenallred
Write a book. I pull in an extra $2,000/month from
[https://secretsaucenow.com](https://secretsaucenow.com)

~~~
pattrn
Your link and some brief review of reviews just netted you another sale. I'll
bite. Halfway through your book -- it reminds me of "Traction" by the
DuckDuckGo founder, except it offers significantly more tactical advice. The
two books complement each other.

Thank you for the link and for your succinct writing style. I'm ramping up
marketing for an app right now, and this was a perfect find. If my app's churn
rate doesn't kill it (kidding), you may have a new testimonial soon.

~~~
austenallred
Oh wow, thank you!

------
carlmungz
This blog post: [http://ryanluedecke.com/ideas-for-
startup/](http://ryanluedecke.com/ideas-for-startup/) has a ton of useful
info, especially idea #14 which explains how you can turn popular “how to”
blog posts into a service or product.

That's partially what I did for my
[https://citybreakflights.com](https://citybreakflights.com) service

------
kamphey
Nugget.one has a daily idea. Note: you're going to get broad answers. If we
had some details about your experience or hobbies or skills... you might get
some fantastic suggestions.

~~~
jv22222
Direct url: [https://nugget.one/daily](https://nugget.one/daily)

